# Drive shaft replacement help



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

Im replacing the entire passenger (right) side drive shaft because of a torn cv joint boot. The end bolt on the hub is a metric allen key it seems, what size tool do i need? Anything else that i should pay special attention to? also is there any DIY on this topic or similar???? I'm a VW guy so im not to sure about audi stuff and its my GF car.


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

IIRC it is like a 17mm allen bolt. I bought a set of three from Autozone or Pep Boys a number of years ago. I think there is a 17, 14 and 12mm in one package.

Careful where you order the shaft from...cheapo units from Autozone and stuff may not be the right length or the boot may fail prematurely. Call RAxles and Marty will hook you up with everything you need.

A couple of ways to change this out. There are DIY on AudiWorld and also on PassatWorld since the B5 Passat has the same front suspension as a C5 A6 and B5 A4. Lots of luck if you go the route of popping the upper control arms out of the spindle. If the pinch bolt hasn't been removed you will likely be in of a h3ll of a time. Easier to pop the bottom ball joints if that is the case. All that is explain in the Tech/DIY on AudiWorld.


----------



## what1021 (Oct 3, 2004)

yeah i ordered all my parts from ECS. I have replaced axels on all my trucks but never my R32 or her audi. Im going to go the lower ball joint route then the upper just wasnt sure if there was a DIY with some pics to keep me on track.


----------

